# uv bulb bulb flickering



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

I bought a new uv bulb 4 months ago and it would flicker for 20-30 minutes every time it came on in the morning. Now it's flickering all day. Do I need to replace the bulb or the controller?

Thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Try replacing the FSU starter in your controller, check that the lamp caps are on properly.

Is it the correct wattage controller?

John



QUOTE=reptolad;12058474]I bought a new uv bulb 4 months ago and it would flicker for 20-30 minutes every time it came on in the morning. Now it's flickering all day. Do I need to replace the bulb or the controller?

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Try replacing the FSU starter in your controller, check that the lamp caps are on properly.
> 
> Is it the correct wattage controller?
> 
> John


Yes, it's the same bulb and controller I've always used. Where can I buy a replacement FSU starter?

Thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

any reptile or aquatic shop will have them for a few pounds

john





reptolad said:


> Yes, it's the same bulb and controller I've always used. Where can I buy a replacement FSU starter?
> 
> Thanks


----------

